# Saugeye rigs ... any advice ??



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

can anyone give me some tips for fishing for saugeyes with floating jig heads & minnow. I was told to try tying a double rig with one jig at bottom and another about 18"above ... i tried that and had some luck catching a few but was wondering if i had my split shot right ? should it be above both jigs ? i tried another set-up with a small bell sinker at bottom and a floater w/ minnow about 18"-24" above that and just casted out and sort of tight lined.
I'm rather new to this saugeye stuff and would love to know more about how to catch them. I fish mostly lakes from the bank and below spillways. Thanks for any suggestion and Good Fishing !!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

when fishing the double jig setup,use regular leadhead jigs/twisters.usually two 1/8 jigs are eneough or 1/4 on the bottom with 1/8 ounce above,about 18 inches.
for floating jig and minnie use an egg sinker or walking sinker about 18 inches above.sinker on main line,then a swivel.attach jig with 18 inch leader.leader length can vary,but that usually what i use.hope that helped a little.


----------

